# Polaroid exchange idea?



## DIRT

How do the print exchanges work?  Is there a polaroid exchange?  If not,  we should have one with all polarois stuff,  lifts transfers sx70 whatever.  anybody interested?


----------



## hobbes28

I'm down for it.  Make it happen.


----------



## hobbes28

Oh, I guess I should say.  We all volunteer to exchange pictures (usually no more than six people but I don't see why there couldn't be more).  We all mail our picture (polaroid) to you (the same amount as there are people participating) and you redistribute to everyone that sent one in.


----------



## DIRT

Yeah!  lets do it.  we can call it "DIRTS filthy polaroid exchange."  If anyone is interested,  PM me and we can see how many heads want to partake.  Hopefully not too many as polaroid film aint cheap. maybe around 10 or so.

So,  every one sends in X-amount of photos (X being equal to the # of participants.)  then I redistribute them so that everybody gets one of each.  Is this correct?


----------



## hobbes28

Except it would be x-1 so whoever sends in their picture doesn't get it back.


----------



## DIRT

okay,  excellent.  I got it.  this should be cool.


----------



## terri

I'm definitely down wid it.   :thumbup:   

And I love the name you've given this exchange!   

Shall we say, ANY type of Polaroid process, then?   A lift or a transfer or an SX-70 manip?


----------



## Karalee

Im questioning my abilities to polaroid, but Im definately interested!


----------



## terri

Karalee said:
			
		

> Im questioning my abilities to polaroid, but Im definately interested!


Yay, Kara!   :cheer:

And just like Orie, you're too hard on yourself.    This should be fun!


----------



## DIRT

Yes,  im thinking anything polaroid,  lifts sx-70,  transfers whatever but no unmanipulated polaroid prints.


----------



## sillyphaunt

Oh I"m in on this one for sure!!

What about scanned Sx-70 prints enlarged? I like to do some photoshop manip on mine as well as the sx-70. I've even printed a few out and then handcolored them after that. Would that be acceptable?


----------



## DIRT

Hey silly!  I dont see a problem as long as the print quality is acceptable.  Anyone else have any thoughts on this??


Oh,  BTW.  Please PM me if you are in for sure. so far I have recieved a PM from terri and Hobbes28.


----------



## terri

DIRT said:
			
		

> Hey silly!  I dont see a problem as long as the print quality is acceptable.  Anyone else have any thoughts on this??
> 
> 
> Oh,  BTW.  Please PM me if you are in for sure. *so far I have recieved a PM from terri and Hobbes28.*


Hobbes and I get points for being the most obedient.  :sillysmi:  

I have a few different Polaroid manips that I've scanned and have printed and they look pretty good, actually.   I think it will depend on the medium - emulsions lifts in particular may lose a little something if scanned.   They're all about texture.

I tend to agree that as long as the print quality is exceptional, some images will do fine as inkjet prints.   I stand by mine because I've sold them that way, so I can vouch for them.   I think it really is a question of whether or not anyone might feel slighted by not receiving an "original" Polaroid piece, if they went to the time and expense of doing several originals and received a couple of inkjets as part of the return package.   

I want everyone to feel free to speak up, or pm Dirt, if they'd have a problem with it.     It's a valid concern and we should address it in the early stages.    Me, I will go along with the majority rule.    :mrgreen:


----------



## DIRT

Terri has a good point... will anybody feel jilted if they dont get an original polaroid?  I myself am going to submit original polaroid mainipulations. 

*And yes terri,  you and hobbes28 are very obedient therefore you get a gold star next to your name at the classroom door.


----------



## Karalee

do you think this is means I should go ahead and buy that slide printer?

/suggestive questioning


----------



## DIRT

Go for it Kara!  hahaha it will make me feel a bit less compulsive myself.  you gonna be in the exchange?


----------



## sillyphaunt

terri said:
			
		

> Hobbes and I get points for being the most obedient.  :sillysmi:
> 
> I have a few different Polaroid manips that I've scanned and have printed and they look pretty good, actually.   I think it will depend on the medium - emulsions lifts in particular may lose a little something if scanned.   They're all about texture.
> 
> I tend to agree that as long as the print quality is exceptional, some images will do fine as inkjet prints.   I stand by mine because I've sold them that way, so I can vouch for them.   I think it really is a question of whether or not anyone might feel slighted by not receiving an "original" Polaroid piece, if they went to the time and expense of doing several originals and received a couple of inkjets as part of the return package.
> 
> I want everyone to feel free to speak up, or pm Dirt, if they'd have a problem with it.     It's a valid concern and we should address it in the early stages.    Me, I will go along with the majority rule.    :mrgreen:



That's true Terri, I didnt think about that. I guess my reasoning is that the polaroids are so small, and I want to be able to hang my pictures up, so would rather have an 8x10, and just assumed that everyone else would too! 

I'll be doing Sx-70 manips, but if everyone is fine with them being smaller, than I don't mind doing one for everyone. Either way is fine with me 

And that also means I better get the hang of colors on my daylab.. Yikes!


----------



## DIRT

the size isnt the allure of polaroid manips at all,  I think that the creative nature of them is the interesting part.


----------



## Karalee

Well being as I have some velvia in the fridge that expires sometime this year I might as well use it. So slide printer here I come....


----------



## DIRT

YAY!,  I love Velvia.  Awesome color saturation.


----------



## hobbes28

Here's the only problem I see with the originals...that would be us making x number of original manipulations sent out, which is fine, but the scanned/printed versions look good enough to be on a frame on our wall...er in the box getting ready to go on the wall. 

Just my .02

And heck yes we're the most obedient ones here Auntie Terri.  So where are our stars??

Edit...I'm still using an SX-70 to take all of my images.


----------



## terri

From the feedback about originals v. prints, sounds like no one really minds getting an inkjet print of an original, but some of you will be sending original work "just because".      Am I reading that right?    :thumbup:   I think it sounds like an interesting combination!  Bottom line, after all, it _is_ about the work itself.   I've no idea what I'll be doing at this stage.   Either way I'm in.

Kara: I hope to see you as the proud owner of a slide printer!!  :cheer:   They're fun, and you get to shoot all that great Velvia.     

signed, 
The obedient Terri  :mrgreen:


----------



## DIRT

Okay, I was thinking about the original VS. Prints subject...  I feel that we should all send originals.  If you want to send a enlarged print along with an original, fine. The reason I feel this way is because if we send all originals, then if we like one,  we can scan it and print it ourself.  Whereas if we recieve a scan,  we cant shrink it and turn it into an original.  What do you guys think?


----------



## sillyphaunt

Good point Dirt. However, I was thinking of enlarging/printing the original and then doing some handcoloring on it. 

We could always have the person say if they would prefer an original or a scan and just do it accordingly? I have no problem with that.


----------



## terri

That might get confusing...    Let's keep it simple, then, and we'll all be doing however many originals for however many partcipants we get.   

_Note to self: you're out of film.    :mrgreen: _ 

So Dirt, do we have an official head count?


----------



## sillyphaunt

Yes Ma'am! 

Like I said, I'm easy. Just give me a deadline and I'll get to it! As long as its after June 10th (last day of classes) I should have no problem getting the prints/manips done. I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with


----------



## terri

> I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with


Me, too....I've no idea what to do.   Lifts....transfers....good old SX-70....  :scratch:   

I need to start flipping through the slide sheets again!


----------



## Karalee

Id love to own my own aunt terri transfer  

Im gonna try do some transfers of my own.


----------



## DIRT

Headcount so-far:

Terri
Sillyphaunt
karalee
hobbes28
and your DIRTY daddy---Me


----------



## terri

Karalee said:
			
		

> *Id love to own my own aunt terri transfer *
> 
> Im gonna try do some transfers of my own.


aww.... :blushing:   Well say no more....image transfers it will be.   

Thanks for making the decision so easy for me, Miss Kara!   :hail:   

So, you've not done an image transfer yet?  :scratch:  I thought you had.  I predict you have a lot of fun with them!   Hot pressed watercolor paper is your best friend for that technique.    It gives a smoother transfer.


----------



## hobbes28

I guess I need to get busy and take some to send out too.  Hmmm...  I guess I can't procrastinate that anymore.


----------



## DIRT

Just FYI,  I set the deadline to sign on for june 1.  after that we will know how many prints to make.


----------



## terri

DIRT said:
			
		

> Just FYI,  I set the deadline to sign on for june 1.  after that we will know how many prints to make.


June 1?   Cool.   Maybe we can at least entice Orie and Ferny to join in by that time.   :twisted:


----------



## DIRT

Im afraid Orie isn't gonna budge,  I PM'd her and she isnt into it. Terri... I think you should pursue her with vigor and make her sign on.


----------



## DIRT

Time is up kids!  It is the first day of june and the doors are closed.  so on that note I will say that there should be no rush to get the prints done but I will say that they should be in by july 1st.  Also include a few $ for shipping Maybe $4.

FINAL head count:
Terri
Sillyphaunt
karalee
hobbes28
and your DIRTY daddy---Me

...If I forgot anybody just PM me and slap me in the eye. Have fun making your stuff.


----------



## terri

Great!   I'm down wid it.   

I still need P-film, though.....  :blushing:   I'll get on it.   

Thanks for organizing this, Dirt!


----------



## DIRT

You are very welcome Terri.  I need to get some film as well. You have a month so, dont rush yourself.


----------



## Karalee

I havent managed to snag myself a printer yet, damn ebay swoopers are outswooping me


----------



## terri

Karalee said:
			
		

> I havent managed to snag myself a printer yet, damn ebay swoopers are outswooping me


Dontcha hate it when that happens...?   :x    I've heard that they always go f-a-s-t, too.   

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## sillyphaunt

Whoooo! I can't wait! I just got a new camera on Ebay, so after taking some new pics with that I'm gonna crank out some manips.. I can't want to see what I get from you guys !


----------



## DIRT

Good evening polaroid freaks.  you have all been PM'd.  I included my address but please only send your polaroids...No flowers chocolates panties,  etc. I love you all unconditionally.  hehehe


----------



## sillyphaunt

They need to be in by July 1st?


----------



## DIRT

well, i told terri and karalee to get them in around a week or two from july 4th. so...just shoot for around that time.


----------



## Karalee

Sweet, still waiting for my slide printer to arrive :er:


----------



## terri

Girl. I wanna know what model you got!    :thumbup:   
Dirt's being a slave driver.....      We'll ignore  him and do what we can, right?    :mrgreen:

oh that sounds so bad.......


----------



## sillyphaunt

One more question.. we're making 5? And for manipulations its the polaroids only, no enlargements right? I've got a batch of 50 or so slides coming back to me today, so I 'm going to get started tonite!


----------



## terri

:cough: still need to order my 59 film.... :cough:  


And yeah, what's our final count again? We did have 5 participants, so we're sending 4 (excluding ourselves), or did someone else sign on and I missed it? 

Where is our DIRTy little organizer? :mrgreen:


----------



## DIRT

Sorry for being away... I had some...uummm  Business!   yeah, business to take care of.  Anyhow, the participants are

Karalee - mabey her name is Kara lee?
terri - likes a little dog
hobbes28 - is 28 years old? 
sillyphaunt - is what happens when 1 of my jokes mates with a packaderm
DIRT - says it all

sooooooooooo,  you all need to send (4)

now,  if you are late,  you will be killed....with a spork.


----------



## Karalee

repares for sporking:



Trying to finish the roll of velvia :shock:


----------



## hobbes28

I'll get out and mail them today...and I'm 29 but you did guess right


----------



## terri

> now, if you are late, you will be killed....with a spork.


 no...please....  not death by spork.... couldn't you just beat me about the head with a Land camera? Anything but the spork!!!!!!!!





After dropping bucks on a new box of 59, I found a B&W slide I want to try, and am using 79 film instead, which has been in my fridge all along. :mrgreen: You can see how this is going, right?

I plan on doing mine over the holiday weekend, and will get them out next week. No, really!


----------



## DIRT

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I'll get out and mail them today...and I'm 29 but you did guess right




HAHAHA  I rock.  

and I agree with your signature as well,  my wifes trucks fueldoor is on the left and mine is on the right and i often have to re-park at the pump looking like an idiot.


----------



## sillyphaunt

Sent to you today.. On the deadline!! 

I did 4 different ones, didn't say which goes to who, so I guess you'll have to decide.

Also, I didn't see how much postage we needed to include, but I can paypal you the $$.. Let me know!

You girls better hurry up, I want my polaroids!!


----------



## Karalee

Man, my films not even here yet!

Yeah yeah, Im a slow poke


----------



## terri

> Yeah yeah, Im a slow poke


 You're not the only one. :mrgreen: I'm doing mine over the holiday, and they'll go out next week - Lord willin' and the creek don't rise.


----------



## DIRT

Hello all!  Ive been busy lately but I have recieved images from sillyphaunt and they are INSANE!  I am gonna have a hard time choosing who gets what since she sent 4 different images but they are all great.  

Oh, and by the way... Mine are DONE.  naner naner naner.


----------



## terri

Mine are done, too, show-off. So, you know, nyahhh. :greenpbl: I just have to wrap 'em somehow and get them off to you. 

We're getting there, slowly! :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28

Yeah well I've been done with mine for a while now and am too forgetful to take them to the darn post office.  They're going in my bag tonight so I can mail them tomorrow.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee

Ill fess up and say mine are NOT done.... yes I know, Im going to get a spork with my prints and instructions on what to do.

Blame the post office  No film has shown up on my doorstep yet! Everything else is ready to rock and roll!


----------



## DIRT

DAMN! hot avatar karalee,  sweet.


----------



## Karalee

Thanks  If it gets me out of trouble for being late.... ill take it


----------



## DIRT

OOOOPS!  I just got a PM from karalee and it reminded me that I am going out of town at the end of this month.  I think I am laving on the 29th so make sure that I have everybodys stuff by then.  I already have sillyphaunts stuff so she gets the honor of the DIRTS pet award for promtness (is that even a word?)  


P.S.  just thought this was funny but when I just looked at the "views" count for this thread it was at 669 ...get it,  669 film HAHAHAHAHA     HAHA  HA   HAHAHAHA   HAHAHA  HAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA   BBBWWAAAA HAHAHA



okay,  im done now.


----------



## terri

Actually I noticed that earlier, too. You crack me up, Dirt! 

Mine are done! :mrgreen: They're wrapped and in an envelope and sitting on the kitchen counter!  You'll see what a slacker I am, Jesse, when you get the check - I wrote it like a week ago. :blushing:

They're going out tomorrow...or, you know, maybe Saturday. :greenpbl:


----------



## Karalee

Im hoping MORE film arrives tommorrow so I can have them done by this weekend and out the door.

Yes I know Im bringing up the rear :mrgreen:


----------



## DIRT

And I just noticed another strange thing terri, your post count is at 6,666.  thats eeeevil!


----------



## terri

DIRT said:
			
		

> And I just noticed another strange thing terri, your post count is at 6,666. thats eeeevil!


 I did it on purpose. :sillysmi: I could have stayed on longer, but that woulda spoiled it.

Besides, it's really triple 6's that weird people out. :razz:


----------



## DIRT

Bueller......Bueller......Bueller.....

Im lookin for hobbes and Karalee,  Where you at?  

I am sharpening the spork riiight now.


----------



## hobbes28

I'm a slacker and I admit it.   I had them ready to get mailed the other day and forgot your address.  TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## DIRT

There you are!!!  hah,  I have to admit that if I werent the organizer on this one mine might not have shipped yet either.  Im just fooling.  I just dont want to get any too late because I am leaving for three weeks and I will be gone next friday.  soooooo I want to have them out before I leave or else you all will be waiting in agony.


----------



## terri

> soooooo I want to have them out before I leave or else you all will be waiting in agony.


 Don't let it happen, people!!!!! :shock:

How come you get to run away for three weeks, huh?  I want to run away, too!!!


----------



## Karalee

Well Im even worse. Im supposed to do them this weekend amongst a 3 day shoot at a horse event :shock:


----------



## Karalee

That wasnt an excuse... they WILL be there!!!


----------



## DIRT

terri said:
			
		

> Don't let it happen, people!!!!! :shock:
> 
> How come you get to run away for three weeks, huh?  I want to run away, too!!!



I get to run away because I am awesome...not.  I am going to be on a road trip fom southern cali to washington state....  yeh its better than work.  and after that I still have 3 weeks of vacation to spend at home (i plan on completing my darkroom build).


----------



## hobbes28

I have completed the transaction.  The polaroids were sent out today in a little white envelope en route to Cali.  :cheer:


----------



## terri

I'm getting excited!


----------



## hobbes28

Any new news???!?!??!?!? 

I'm starting to feel like it's Christmas. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri

Didn't Dirt say he was leaving on the 29th? As in, today?? :shock: 

Hmmm.....we DO need some "new news", don't we?? I want to see everyone's stuff.... :sniffle:


----------



## Karalee

I had mine overnighted yesterday to Jesse so they should be there today  Yes I know Im a procrastinator, I was waiting for my slides to come back but they didnt make it in time so I had to get creative with my propack


----------



## terri

Karalee said:
			
		

> I had mine overnighted yesterday to Jesse so they should be there today  Yes I know Im a procrastinator, I was waiting for my slides to come back but they didnt make it in time so I had to get creative with my propack


 woo hoo!! Hear that, everyone?? Karalee got creative! :thumbup: 

So it all comes back to Dirt....where's that spork he was threatening us with?? :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28

I got this nice little package in the mail today.....


----------



## Karalee

:shock:

*runs out to mailbox*


----------



## Karalee

So did I :bounce:


----------



## hobbes28

I can't even say how much these rock!!!!  Thanks everyone, especially DIRT for taking on such a task.  These are AWESOME!!!


----------



## Karalee

These are awesome!!

Im already trying to figure out how I wanna put them on my wall  and how to frame them  :blushing:


----------



## terri

I got a package, too! :cheer: 

Great work from all those on the P-team! :thumbup: 

Special thanks to Dirt for being the organizer. :hail: 

This was a lot of fun - hope we do one again soon!


----------



## sillyphaunt

I didn't get anything yet 

I just got back from vacation myself, so haven't been here.. Maybe I'll get it tomorrow? I'm hoping..

So, who got what of mine? I sent 4 different ones.


----------



## Karalee

I got some awesome red flowers and I do have to say Kylie that its really really cool!


----------



## hobbes28

I'm going to scan in all of the ones I got and post it later on tonight.   It's so cool.


----------



## terri

Kylie: I got the white flowers. :thumbup: 

Loved your flag, Karalee. 

Looks like everyone had a good time with it!


----------



## Karalee

Yup, my beau is still tripping over your manipulation Hobbes  he starred at it for a good 20 minutes last night trying to decide whether it was a painting that looked like a photo, or a photo that looked like a painting.

And this was _after_ I explained the process to him.


----------



## sillyphaunt

I can't wait to get mine.. I'm checking every hour to see if the mail is here yet.


----------



## sillyphaunt

Ohhh I got them!!! 

I love love love them! You guys are inspiring me to do lifts/transfers now.. these are just too cool! I'm moving this month and I'm going to put these all up in my office.

We definitly need to do this again.. Thanks for organizing this Dirt!


----------



## DIRT

Hello all,  I am in WA now and thought I should check in,  Yeah, all the images were GREAT!  its funny about karalee's stuff,  i hadto wait for the ups guy to show up on the day that I was leaving and of course the package was put in the wrongtruck but luckily I am freinds with the ups guy and h personally picked them up and got them to me.  I then went to the post office and mailed them off and then left for my trip.  I thought it was a great exchange ad great images too.  I hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## diskophoto

I am trying to create a worldwide anonymous polaroid exchnge, I would like to see you all become members, visit the site for more info. Sign up today and tell your friends!!!!
www.roidexchange.com


----------



## avantartist

love the concept...  wish i had come by in the spring to be a part of the exchange.


----------



## terri

avantartist said:
			
		

> love the concept... wish i had come by in the spring to be a part of the exchange.


We might do another one sometime - watch this space. 

In the meantime, please post your Polaroid images here (or start a new thread for your stuff) and join in!  We're always looking for more Polaroid freaks to join us!


----------

